# L4.01 - Thumbs up or Thumbs down?



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Just a quiick finger in the wind poll on L4.01. Is it a thumbs up or thumbs down. Feel free to give reasons why it is thumbs up or down. Might be nice to get a feel from the 30K foot level from our members.


----------



## Hall (Mar 4, 2004)

Have to vote neutral on this. I can't say it's any better or worse, so I certainly don't have any complaints. 

I see ZERO benefit from the HD channel mapping personally, which seems to be the biggest "feature" added. We use our receiver in dual mode, so side-by-side PIP is effectively not an option. It's nice to see the increase in the # of timers, though we haven't run into the limit even at 288, so hitting 500+ will probably never happen here !


----------



## tsduke (Mar 20, 2007)

I give a thumbs up so far.

- I like the mapdown after locking out dupes and cleaning up the guide
- OTA reception seems to be better. I had on channel that would drop in and out before and now signal stays in 90's(at least for last couple days)
- I like the side-by-side PIP. I won't use it a lot though since we have it in dual mode about 75% of the time.


I did have the OTA loss issue on Friday. A soft reboot brought them back and the problem has not returned since.


----------



## SMosher (Jan 16, 2006)

Nice graphics.

Nice addition of side-by-side pIp.

Nice map downs.

Still reboots from time to time on its own after losing picture. BLEH!


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I gave thumbs up, but will qualify that by saying it is not way up in the air 

It did fix a couple of bugs I had seen (like OTA scan causing system reboot)... and I like the new PIP... and even though I wasn't awaiting the HD mapdown, it looks better than I thought.

But since I wasn't having some of the other problems that this release was supposed to address, I can't say for sure if it improved... and I can't test HDMI at all since I don't have HDMI on my TV.

I give it the benefit of the doubt, and it is at least as good as the previous release + some new stuff.


----------



## SJHester (Mar 22, 2007)

Thumbs up - everything is working just fine here.


----------



## leestoo (Mar 23, 2002)

Thumbs up for me.

The one thing I really wanted was 5.1 via HDMI and now I have it.

I also like the side by side pip and the HD mapdowns.

And since I have not noticed any new bugs being added.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

Just had a case of what some others are reporting. All OTA suddenly not working (worked fine for almost 3 days). This is a rather severe bug. In my case the best result was to power button reboot. I vote for another round of fixes and testing before releasing 4.02.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

I give it a thumbs up so far. The only big issues I have is it clears buffers on both tuners (single mode) if it happens to lose OTA signal and pressing skip back while paused will skip back anywhere from 30 to 50 seconds. As a matter of fact, pressing skip back then skip forward multiple times will take you back as far as you want to go. I watch a lot of sports and pausing and skipping back and forward used to work. It is now useless.


----------



## SMosher (Jan 16, 2006)

TulsaOK said:


> I give it a thumbs up so far. The only big issues I have is it clears buffers on both tuners (single mode) if it happens to lose OTA signal and pressing skip back while paused will skip back anywhere from 30 to 50 seconds. As a matter of fact, pressing skip back then skip forward multiple times will take you back as far as you want to go. I watch a lot of sports and pausing and skipping back and forward used to work. It is now useless.


I have ran into this as well. Seems to be more of a pita now.

Also still running into the stutter issue which of course a simple chan up or chan down fixes, but yet still a pita.


----------



## johnsbin (Nov 14, 2002)

Thumbs up for me:

1. NGCHD digital audio dropout seems to be fixed.
2. HD Map down makes the guide and favorites more user friendly.
3. My skip back now works correctly. Before 4.01, it did what Tulsa and Smosher describe above. Now it does not. I have tested it on three different formats - OTA, DishHD, and DishSD and the skip back skips back 10 seconds very reliably for me now.

ABC is still showing picture glitches but I am still convinced it is the station here in the DC area.


----------



## patrick (Mar 26, 2006)

I vote thumbs down.
Now every time I do a "Hard Power Boot", ie: unplugged the machine and plug it back in, the machine hangs up doing the Satellite search. The thing will freeze on one of the 5 steps where is says 1 of 5 or 2 of 5 etc. The way I get it to go is I then push and hold the reboot switch on the front of the machine. This began with V4.01. Also, I have had a few times where OTA stopped working for a little while,ie: 1-2 seconds with a weird error message.
Also, I have noticed HD channels studdering a little bit, ie: less that 1 second.
My unit was rock solid on the old 3.6x release and all of these symptoms started with the new 4.01 release last Friday.


----------



## rkafoury (Feb 9, 2007)

Thumbs up for me.
- I like the HD mapdown, especially for my wife and kids
- Nice that the pause isn't jumping to Live TV like it used to
- Don't know if anyone else has had this problem, but my 622 used to hang and had to be reset almost daily. Haven't had this problem since the 401 update. Will keep my fingers crossed on this one.
- I don't have OTA, so this wasn't a problem for me


----------



## UHF (Jan 11, 2005)

Thumbs down. 

My 622 has been fairly unstable since the update. Lots of "signal lost", even though both my 508's work flawlessly. Maybe it has issues with the new 1000.2 dish and that's why I'm seeing issues that others aren't.

I do like the new features, but what good are they if you have to get up to reboot the box every 20 minutes?


----------



## brettbolt (Feb 22, 2006)

Thumbs down for the following reasons:

1) Sometimes I get recordings that wont play back. When I select "Start over" I get a black screen followed immediately by "Playback Over". This didn't happen to me before L4.01. I lost Friday nights 'Tonight Show' due to this.  

2) Fast forward and rewind at 15X speed are very jerky. It starts and stops so much that it makes it hard to position it to the right spot.

3) When paused, you can single frame advance by hitting the forward button. But hitting the backward button skips a few seconds back when paused. I have no way to skip back a single frame.

4) KCRA 3 HD (OTA) is unwatchable now, even though the signal strength is 100. I frequently see the message "Part of the recorded event has been lost". This big message on the screen is more annoying than the signal loss itself!

I have reported these problems in my bug report to DN.

On the positive side, the pause to live bug is gone, and I like the 'sticky pause' feature. But these and the other new features aren't worth it if I lose recordings.


----------



## tsduke (Mar 20, 2007)

brettbolt said:


> 4) KCRA 3 HD (OTA) is unwatchable now, even though the signal strength 100. . I frequently see the message "Part of the recorded event has been lost" message. The big message on the screen is more annoying than the signal loss!


Have you tried adjusting your antenna? Sometime even the slightest move can correct OTA issues.


----------



## sampatterson (Aug 27, 2002)

Thumbs down for me:

1) Jerky "normal" playback on many SD channel, like frames are missing in the stream.
2) Audio twerps on changing from SD to HD mpeg4 channels
3) Some new recordings both in HD&SD since I have been on 4.01, are all black - so no picture even though the full show recorded. You can fast forward through the 1 hour black show. This sucks the most.
4) Some spurious switch errors (3 so far) under clear skies, no wind, no clouds. Haven't had a switch hiccup in months.
5) Fast foward doesn't behave like it used to be. before it was nice and smooth and very responsive. Now it is slow, sluggish, and jerky when in FF mode.


----------



## teachsac (Jun 10, 2006)

I have to give it a sideways thumb. There are some minor annoyances, but nothing I couldn't live with. 

Like Brett said, this update has made KCRA3 unwatchable. The lost signal screen has locked up my OTA tuner 4 times this weekend and have had to reboot. Therefore went from up to sideways. They, Dish and the stations, have got to get a handle on this OTA signal. 

S~


----------



## rictorg (Feb 2, 2007)

Thumbs Up. Experience was only improved from V3.66.


----------



## brettbolt (Feb 22, 2006)

tsduke said:


> Have you tried adjusting your antenna? Sometime even the slightest move can correct OTA issues.


Yes I have tried. Even 'teachsac', who is much closer to the transmission tower, is reporting this same issue. I think he is 10 miles from it.

Also, other stations on the same tower come in fine.


----------



## teachsac (Jun 10, 2006)

brettbolt said:


> Yes I have tried. Even 'teachsac', who is much closer to the transmission tower, is reporting this same issue. I think he is 10 miles from it.
> 
> Also, other stations on the same tower come in fine.


This station has always had a problem, mostly a minor annoyance. With 3.66 there was no breakup, only skipping during playback of DVR'd events. If you rewind everything is there.

I have two 622's. One I signed up for the beta with and the other has 3.66. The 3.66 receiver has no breakups/signal loss (although still skips). I tried everything with this receiver(4.01) to try to get it to work. I swapped antenas, swapped receiver locations, changed cabling, spli6t the feed, added an attenuator. Nothing works with it, and the 3.66 receiver worked everywher it went.

I think there is a relationship in the problems. There is something in KCRA's stream that the 622 tuner does not like that was accentuated with this update. I have been working with engineering, both hardware and software, for a few months no. I have sent them three receivers (one got lost, one had the HD reformatted before they could copy the stream, but they could duplicate the problem with the material I sent them, and a third they just received last week). I am about ready to send them a fourth with recorded material with 4.01 software.

I've tried calling the CE at the station several times, but he has not called back.

Scott


----------



## elbodude (Jul 13, 2006)

Dual sticky buffers!! Two thumbs way up.


----------



## tsduke (Mar 20, 2007)

Looks like E* is saying thumbs up. More receivers getting 4.01 tonight.

http://rweb.echostar.com/departmental_content/TechPortal/content/tech/TechUpdates.shtml


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

johnsbin said:


> 3. My skip back now works correctly. Before 4.01, it did what Tulsa and Smosher describe above. Now it does not. I have tested it on three different formats - OTA, DishHD, and DishSD and the skip back skips back 10 seconds very reliably for me now.


We were referring to skip back while in pause mode; IOW frame by frame skipping back. It now skips back nearly 60 seconds on the first press of skip back.


----------



## blue (Jan 23, 2003)

Never had more problems with my 622.

Lost OTA reception (usually in the 90's) - reboot to recover
Lost Satellite signal - reboot to recover
10 seconds to change channels for locals (used to take 3) - no fix
Audio gets loud on tuner 'a' when a scheduled recording starts on tuner 'b'


----------



## rbaggio00 (Mar 22, 2007)

well i have 2 of the VIP 622 1 i was able to update the software right away the other i can update i called dish and they said no update needed so is there any way to force the update


----------



## dahauss (Oct 20, 2006)

Well I didnt get the update yet.. I am really going to complain.. I have the jumpy picture on my 622 and it makes tv unwatchable. didnt have this will the 211 receiver. Isnt there anything we can do to get a credit or whatever?


----------



## patmurphey (Dec 21, 2006)

dahauss,

If skip back and then forward doesn't fix it, just do a soft rest and it will go away. It's a rare occurance but easily fixable - you don't have to sit there and complain "unwatchable".

Pat


----------



## Hunter Green (May 8, 2006)

Thumbs down. Haven't really seen any improvements other than that big HD logo so far, but the jerky FF is bad, and response time in general has taken a big plummet. Some menus are hard to navigate now because of how slow it is. Maybe as I encounter the improvements (mapdown? still not entirely clear what that means to me) I'll feel differently.


----------



## SMosher (Jan 16, 2006)

brettbolt said:


> 4) KCRA 3 HD (OTA) is unwatchable now, even though the signal strength is 100. I frequently see the message "Part of the recorded event has been lost". This big message on the screen is more annoying than the signal loss itself!


This one is getting annoying. I can't watch anything on KCRA.


----------



## etzeppy (Feb 16, 2007)

Stupid question alert!!

What is HD mapdown?


----------



## SMosher (Jan 16, 2006)

teachsac said:


> This station has always had a problem, mostly a minor annoyance. With 3.66 there was no breakup, only skipping during playback of DVR'd events. If you rewind everything is there.
> 
> I have two 622's. One I signed up for the beta with and the other has 3.66. The 3.66 receiver has no breakups/signal loss (although still skips). I tried everything with this receiver(4.01) to try to get it to work. I swapped antenas, swapped receiver locations, changed cabling, spli6t the feed, added an attenuator. Nothing works with it, and the 3.66 receiver worked everywher it went.
> 
> ...


I have also called. No reply. I have a Samsung Digital tuner and it works fantastic. I'm going back to pointing fingers at the 622.


----------



## Hall (Mar 4, 2004)

etzeppy said:


> Stupid question alert!! What is HD mapdown?


 I'm surprised nothing came up from searching....


----------



## AVJohnnie (Jul 27, 2004)

I don’t like it… All other pluses and minuses aside, I’m voting thumbs down due to L4.01’s diminished responsiveness, particularly when changing channels which now takes no less than 6 seconds and in most cases 10 to 15 seconds. This behavior now occurs on both of my 622s which received the L4.01 download two days ago. For me L3.66 did not have this problem – with it, channel changes were nearly instantaneous. Guess I’m calling Dish Support (for all the good that will do…)


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Have you actually timed this with a stop watch? Are you talking about OTA or Sat. There is no way Channel changing is taking 6 to 15 seconds for me Johnny... If it is, I would suspect something else is wrong. Assume you gave it the hard power cord reboot. Something is not right Johnnie... I will time mine tonight and report back but I know I would notice a 6 to 15 second delay.


----------



## dougmcbride (Apr 17, 2005)

Down :down: :down: :down: 

1. I also suffer from the Sacto (CA) KCRA malady that popped up with 401. It went from mildly annoying to unwatchable OTA.

2. OTA signal strength has changed to almost all stations being 100 whereas they used to be low/mid 90s so not even sure if it works correctly anymore.

3. Time to change channels is highly variable under 401, mostly for the longer.

There was nothing in the new features of 401 that I really care about so it has turned into a backward step from a very stable environment for me. 

Doug


----------



## AVJohnnie (Jul 27, 2004)

Ron Barry said:


> Have you actually timed this with a stop watch? Are you talking about OTA or Sat. There is no way Channel changing is taking 6 to 15 seconds for me Johnny... If it is, I would suspect something else is wrong. Assume you gave it the hard power cord reboot. Something is not right Johnnie... I will time mine tonight and report back but I know I would notice a 6 to 15 second delay.


Thanks for the reply Ron,

Yes, timed with a watch. No HD OTA in my location, SAT only. Yes, Power-cord reboots on both 622s and the power inserter for the DPP44. BTW: Called tech support and they had me go through all the hoops - A Dish technician is coming out on Monday. I am getting diagnostics screens regarding excessive LNB drift. We had some pretty freakish weather a couple of days ago, combination of very high winds and power fluctuations. I guess the Dish home protection plan that I've subscribed to for years now may have just paid for itself&#8230;


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

You know what.. i am also showing LNB Drift on my 148 (Dish 500). Like I said. I will try changing channels and see how long it takes on my configuration. I have a DPP44 and a Dish 1000 and Dish 500 so it is similar to yours. where are you seeing the Drift? What message are you actually seeing? 

Ofcourse.. the question then comes up... Is this just a warning? is it a bad thing? is it result of L4.01 being more informative of things it is seeing.. etc.


----------



## AVJohnnie (Jul 27, 2004)

Ron Barry said:


> You know what.. i am also showing LNB Drift on my 148 (Dish 500). Like I said. I will try changing channels and see how long it takes on my configuration. I have a DPP44 and a Dish 1000 and Dish 500 so it is similar to yours. where are you seeing the Drift? What message are you actually seeing?
> 
> Ofcourse.. the question then comes up... Is this just a warning? is it a bad thing? is it result of L4.01 being more informative of things it is seeing.. etc.


After re-performing all the powercord restarts, the CSR had me go to the point dish / check switch function. After that she had me go to the system info screen. When that screen completes its status updates, the 129 Sat has a Red X. The other three (119, 110, 61.5) are all green. At that point the (a) status box has a message in red text saying "Check 'Details' for LNB!". When you go to the Details screen, a message titled "LNB Drift Detected&#8230;" is shown followed by several lines of hexadecimal diagnostic dump. This is when the CSR said that a tech would be out on Monday.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Hmmm interesting.. If you could Feedback what the tech discovers might be helpful. Wonder if L4.01 is more picky about the hardware and more informational in what it finds suspect.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

My System Info screen also tells me I have "LNB Drift" but everything is green and I am not having any problems. I guess there are various degrees of drift.


----------



## AVJohnnie (Jul 27, 2004)

Ron Barry said:


> Hmmm interesting.. If you could Feedback what the tech discovers might be helpful. Wonder if L4.01 is more picky about the hardware and more informational in what it finds suspect.


In retrospect, I'm now thinking the more likely scenario is that Tuesday's "hell storm" did something to my hardware - possibly it shoved the 129 dish slightly out of alignment, or the accompanying power fluctuations did something nasty to the DPP44 or the LNB on the 129 dish. I say this because no one else seems to be reporting this slow channel changing problem after receiving the L4.01 update. Just dumb luck that the storm and the L4.01 download occurred on the same day&#8230;

I will post the results of Monday's tech visit.


----------



## odbrv (May 12, 2006)

AVJohnnie said:


> In retrospect, I'm now thinking the more likely scenario is that Tuesday's "hell storm" did something to my hardware - possibly it shoved the 129 dish slightly out of alignment, or the accompanying power fluctuations did something nasty to the DPP44 or the LNB on the 129 dish. I say this because no one else seems to be reporting this slow channel changing problem after receiving the L4.01 update. Just dumb luck that the storm and the L4.01 download occurred on the same day&#8230;
> 
> I will post the results of Monday's tech visit.


One of my 622s is very sensitive to weather changes. It always finds a check switch problem. The 1st 2 times this happened I went thru all the checks with a CSR rep. Nothing ever helped and the receiver was left with 3-4 lost sattelites and technicians were scheduled to come. Each time the weather cleared prior to the tech appointment and I did a check switch. The system always came back ok. During the same bad weather my other 622 and 2 other receivers always found all 4 sattelites. Fortunately, I live in an area that rarely gets bad weather.


----------



## Kricket (Nov 18, 2005)

AVJohnnie said:


> I don't like it&#8230; All other pluses and minuses aside, I'm voting thumbs down due to L4.01's diminished responsiveness, particularly when changing channels which now takes no less than 6 seconds and in most cases 10 to 15 seconds. This behavior now occurs on both of my 622s which received the L4.01 download two days ago. For me L3.66 did not have this problem - with it, channel changes were nearly instantaneous. Guess I'm calling Dish Support (for all the good that will do&#8230


i gave it a thumbs down due to the same "slowdown" problem - the odd thing is that it doesnt happen with every channel - but no matter what, whenever i click to the history channel - its at LEAST a 10 second delay (usually around 12 seconds of darkness/no audio - timed with a watch)

nothing has changed as far as my hardware - no storms, no winds, etc - this problem appeared IMMEDIATELY after i received 401 so im convinced thats the issue

i also experience the jerky ff from time to time (although not always) - however, i never experienced any problems of lost channels (ota or otherwise) - my check switch test shows everythings peachy keen

i do like the hd graphics but id gladly get rid of those to be able to quickly navigate through channels again...

heres hoping for an improved 402...soon...


----------



## Kricket (Nov 18, 2005)

sorry to double post - i just posted an explanation in the main thread but heres a video of my "slow down experience" - it seems to be only with certain specific channels (history channel, sci-fi, food, hgtv that i know of for sure) - but its like clockwork - EVERYTIME i switch to one of those channels - i get this slowdown:






EDIT - you dont see the problem until i switch to the history channel - about 50 seconds into the video - it takes a full 11 seconds to make the switch


----------



## Hunter Green (May 8, 2006)

With 4.01 I'm now seeing if I pause something and then press play, it jumps forward a second or two. Very annoying.

The slowness in the menus has eased up somewhat, but FF is still quite jerky.


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

ChuckA said:


> My System Info screen also tells me I have "LNB Drift" but everything is green and I am not having any problems. I guess there are various degrees of drift.


I have the same info as you. Green all the way but tells me to Check Details for LNB. Status shows I have LNB Drift Detected... 0x0d, Oxa1, 129(e -5.27)(o0.00)
What are the specs that follow the the detection?


----------



## AVJohnnie (Jul 27, 2004)

odbrv said:


> One of my 622s is very sensitive to weather changes. It always finds a check switch problem. The 1st 2 times this happened I went thru all the checks with a CSR rep. Nothing ever helped and the receiver was left with 3-4 lost sattelites and technicians were scheduled to come. Each time the weather cleared prior to the tech appointment and I did a check switch. The system always came back ok. During the same bad weather my other 622 and 2 other receivers always found all 4 sattelites. Fortunately, I live in an area that rarely gets bad weather.


Thanks for the reply ODBRV; The slow channel change problem I'm having occurs on both of my 622s and has only been happening since they each received the L4.01 update, which unfortunately happened on the very same day my area experienced unusually bad weather. I'm still leaning toward an alignment and/or LNB issue with my 129 dish, rather than an issue with L4.01.


----------



## AVJohnnie (Jul 27, 2004)

Kricket said:


> i gave it a thumbs down due to the same "slowdown" problem - the odd thing is that it doesnt happen with every channel - but no matter what, whenever i click to the history channel - its at LEAST a 10 second delay (usually around 12 seconds of darkness/no audio - timed with a watch)
> 
> nothing has changed as far as my hardware - no storms, no winds, etc - this problem appeared IMMEDIATELY after i received 401 so im convinced thats the issue
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply Kricket; It's interesting that you are seeing a similar slow channel change problem. Even so, in my case, I'm still leaning toward an alignment and/or LNB issue with my 129 dish because of the bad status screens I'm getting on my 129 dish.
I will post what the tech turns up tomorrow.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

I would definately change my vote to a thumbs down.

OTA issues/drops
SAT issues/drops
Freeze ups and reboots
Slow channel changes
Trick play issues (e.g. last night skip back was RW instead for some reason)

Do I have to read the little line of text on every single show information screen. Kind of annoying. Can't they have some kind of global credit instead of on every screen?

Hope a bug fix comes out soon. Seems like a lot of bugs introduced for very few new features.


----------



## jgriffin (Mar 2, 2006)

I have two 622 receivers. One received the update, the other didn't. The one that did has been flawless for almost a year.

Since the update, I get black screen/screeching/reboots 8-10 times daily. The receiver is basically unuseable.

I've been a Dish customer for ten years and lived through the Dishplayer fiasco for a while. I will not do that again.


----------



## AVJohnnie (Jul 27, 2004)

Well no report on “What the tech found” – at least not for today…because in typical fashion, they called just 20 minutes before the end of the four hour appointment window to say they wouldn’t make it and instead they’d be here tomorrow. I realize that this is the local contractor’s failure and not directly Dish’s fault – but it sure contributes to making an already uncomfortable situation just that much worse.


----------



## SonicBee777 (Aug 2, 2006)

First thing I did morning after update to 4.01 was a power plug reset. Haven't seen any big problems so far (5-6 days now). I like the HD watermarks. Mapdown OK with me, and prompted me to lock out simulcast SD channels so I don't waste time surfing through SD versions. We use dual setup so PIP/POP untested. DVR recordings new and old work fine. Time to change channels with UP/DOWN arrows is now bad, anywhere from 2.5 to 4+ seconds... very annoying.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

Hd mirror channels do not work in a search if you lock out the higher numbered counterparts. The hd locals do not work either if you lock out their higher numbered counterparts . THis is a bug in the software and it makes the guide look cluttered with duplicates if you want to include the hd channels in a search function, like for movies.

The lnb drift and the lost locks that come with them : UP to 40 - 50 a day on both 622s. This required me to change out all cables in the back of my receiver for satellite tuners, including the dishpro seperators and the diplexor for ota as well. Then I reran a check switch that finally recognized all satellites and so far -KNOCK ON WOOD- Both dvrs now work without losing the screen on the other tuner. Imagine all the people who will be calling about this issue and wanting a replacement dvr or a tech to come out . 

THe sound issues when you are watching something and a timer kicks in and makes the sound go out or blair loudly and unevenly. 

All in all considering all the headaches getting both receivers to work with this software , I think is a step backwards. They need to fix the sat locks, lnb drift, audio issues and the search issues with the hd mirror channels when you lock out their higher channel number counterparts. But the side by side pip is nice .


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

THUMBS DOWN!!!! Two more black screen of deaths and screechy audio lockup reboots tonight. Thursday's 4.02 can't get here fast enough. This has been the worst release thus far since I have had my 622.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Ok.. for the folks that are experiencing issues.... Try and feedback as much detail as possible... Here is some tips that might help when gathering this type of info.

1) Did you do anything right before issue occurred. Change channels? 
2) What channel were you watching when the issues occurred? Was it OTA, Was it Dish HD locals, SD etc? Was it Live, recorded, or delayed?
3) Did the issues persist after a channel change? Did jumping back reproduce the problem? Did it require a reboot for it to stop. 
4) How often did the issues occur and for how long? If it only occurs once, I would note it and if it occurs a second time report it. If you are seeing it 4 or 5 times a day, See if you can possible see find some correlation to the issue. 
5) Single or Dual mode. 
6) Was anything recording at the time? Multiple Streams? etc.
7) HDMI audio, RCA, or optical? 
8) Have you experienced this type of behavior on your receiver before. If so, when? 
9) Any diagnostic counter changes that stick out?

And anything else you think might be important. The purpose here is to try and document your experiences... More info the better.

I have seen some screechy audio type of experiences... I think the more info on these the better. Remember, Just because you are experiencing these issues does not mean everyone is and just because you have not seen the issue does not mean it does not exist... Purpose here is try and describe our experiences and if luck we might even find a correlation.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

I think the point is that these things didn't happen prior to 4.01 and I haven't been doing anything I didn't do prior to 4.01.

That said, it has happened on a number of occassions with different specifics, but probably a common thread is recording at least one event. It might have happened when a second recorded event fired, can't be sure, I have been out of the room on a couple of occassions so I know it wasn't related to any user input. Tonights happened at 8:45pm during 24 which was recording OTA and a 8:45pm timer for the bachelor on a Dish local was set to fire.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Point taking ebaltz and I added that to the list, but the fact that L4.01 introduced the issues is but a small piece of a lot more information that could potentially provide clues to help fix it. 

Random bugs are always the tough ones to track down and the more information the better and some good detective work by a user can be the key to having something fixed in 1 month vs. 2 years. I have seen it happen here before and that is always cool.  

The issue you and some other users are running into seems random in nature so when there seems to be correlation or when multiple users are experiencing the problem, I suggest when someone notices this and is having the issue open a separate thread for discussion on the issue and possible get some correlation.

Perhaps it is receiver version based? Area based? configuration based? Who knows.. Perhaps it is totally random? Maybe it is tied to the number of counters in the box or the number of timers in the box? Depending on the type of bug, these are all things that might be helpful or could be a trigger. 

Hopefully this makes sense.. Long day.. I have my software review tomorrow for some features I added to my product so going to call it a night.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

Ron Barry said:


> Point taking ebaltz and I added that to the list, but the fact that L4.01 introduced the issues is but a small piece of a lot more information that could potentially provide clues to help fix it.
> ...


It definitely is more common with L4.01. I experienced one last night. And this morning first the OTA problem when I first turned it on, reboot, and half hour the black screen and audio screech again. This on my C receiver

I gave Dish bug supports a report of this the first weekend, and gave them the additional info the asked for in subsequent messages. Hopefully it has given them at least a hint of whats wrong.


----------



## wje (Mar 8, 2006)

I haven't seen in this release or any prior release the screeching audio/ black screen problems.

In general, 401 has been excellent for me. HOWEVER, the jerky fast-forward and reverse playback issue noted by others I do have, and it basically makes ff/rew unusable. I've done soft and hard reboots, tried it on live and recorded video, nothing helps. It's really bad, not just slightly annoying. If that's fixed, I'd be very happy.


----------



## JimD (Apr 8, 2005)

I'm afraid I am in the "thumbs down" camp. Some of the new features are nice, but there are two new "bugs' that are very annoying:

1) Sometimes the program will suddenly "skip forward" a couple of seconds in time. This causes you to miss a few words of the dialog. Skip back and replay - the time warp was recorded! You cannot recover those seconds.

2) PVR features (skip forward/back, fast forward) are seriously borked. They used to work fairly reliably except that sometimes when paused and pressing skip it would skip a lot farther than expected. Well, now skip seems to be on crack. You cannot position to a specific spot and frame advance. Forget about it - it ain't happening. This used to work reasonably well. Also I've noticed the fast forward is very jerky. This would not be too annoying if I could only get positioning and single frame advance to work predictably again.


----------



## Dmitry (Jun 12, 2006)

Sideways  no significant changes for me.


----------



## sulaco1997 (Mar 11, 2006)

Thumbs down. My reciever blacked out 4 times today with screeching audio once. Watching CNN live - blackout. Watching movie from DVR - blackout. Watching Lost while recording it - blackout. 

I had to unplug the unit and restart to get back to normal. This is getting just stupid.

622 with L4.01. Didn't happen until this software was downloaded.


----------



## emoney28 (Mar 1, 2004)

sulaco1997 said:


> Thumbs down. My reciever blacked out 4 times today with screeching audio once. Watching CNN live - blackout. Watching movie from DVR - blackout. Watching Lost while recording it - blackout.
> 
> I had to unplug the unit and restart to get back to normal. This is getting just stupid.
> 
> 622 with L4.01. Didn't happen until this software was downloaded.


Same issue here... no problems at all with last release. Now I have to reboot several times a day. Thumbs down!


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

JimD said:


> 2) PVR features (skip forward/back, fast forward) are seriously borked. They used to work fairly reliably except that sometimes when paused and pressing skip it would skip a lot farther than expected. Well, now skip seems to be on crack. You cannot position to a specific spot and frame advance. Forget about it - it ain't happening. This used to work reasonably well. Also I've noticed the fast forward is very jerky. This would not be too annoying if I could only get positioning and single frame advance to work predictably again.


I've got to agree with JimD. Not sure how they overlooked this but I think it's serious enough for a thumbs down. I guess the in-house testers have a script just as the CSR's do. If it isn't on the script, don't bother to test it. Hopefully, the fact that Dish sent this out as a pre-release to out-house (no pun intended) testers is a sign that they may do this again with future releases. There's a lot of good information coming from this group and Dish would do well to pay attention to it.


----------



## Hall (Mar 4, 2004)

TulsaOK said:


> There's a lot of good information coming from this group and Dish would do well to pay attention to it.


 Did they really listen though ?? Or more importantly, did they give "us" enough time ?? I don't think so on both questions....


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Hall said:


> Did they really listen though ?? Or more importantly, did they give "us" enough time ?? I don't think so on both questions....


They absolutely did not give us enough time. I don't know if it was an afterthought or just a token. We had time to run through the script they gave us but the issues that are being brought up weren't on the list. If this is the way they test their releases, no wonder they release bugs. It took me no more than an hour to uncover the pause-skip fwd-skip back bug. This was after I ran through their script. I truly hope they give us more time in the future to offer feedback. I don't think 30 days would be asking too much. The fact that they haven't done a full release on 4.01 yet gives me some hope that they do listen and may try this pre-release thing again.


----------



## dahauss (Oct 20, 2006)

I am still on 366.. when Do I get the latest software update? I have the jumpy picture issue and I am paying for service I can not watch...


----------

